# What Do Home Visits Look For?



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am in the process of becoming a foster home for the GSRNE. Very excited! All my references, vet check, and applications went through fine and they are going to do a home visit soon. Just wondering what it generally includes? The only two things I am concerned about are the fact that my dogs sometimes jump on visitors, and the holes. I've been working on it, having my sister stop by alot and having her pretty much ignore them so they don't get over excited, but they still tend to get excited and jump. Other than that, our home is good sized, dogs are clean and healthy, and the yard is fenced, but it has alot of holes. The dogs dig every time I let them out the door. They do their business and go right at it. I've tried filling it with poo so they won't, but it doesn't stop them. I've tried to distract with balls, fetch, and chase, but they just love to dig. Do you think it will be ok? Anything else I should prepare for? I'm very excited and hope I can start helping to rescue GSDs soon!







Thanks


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I hope you get a foster care slot! Not sure how to stop the digging. I have one designated digging spot for my dogs, maybe you could try that but it'll be hard to teach in the winter. I would fill the holes in then not leave them outside. If you put wire mesh fence down, they couldn't sneak out and that would show GSDRNE that you're serious about stopping the bad habits of 2 young dogs. They sell this at Lowes & home depot for about $20 or $30 (I forget) for a 50' roll.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know exactly, but probably:

1. fenced yard
2. where are your current dogs living/sleeping
3. Is there any uncleaned feces/urine smells 
4. How do your dogs look.

Um, if you are in Central Texas, I'd go look here. They have a 50 item checklist.

http://www.gsdrescuectx.com/HomeCheck.html


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats a good idea, I never thought about the wire mesh. I don't leave them outside long, usually I stand where our bulkhead is and watch, then I let them in, but if they're in the mood they'll go right for the dirt and start digging away. Its funny, the first time we took Katie to the beach, she didn't want anything to do with the water, she loved the sand! She put those front paws down and went right at it, on leash! Its weird. I'll definatly have to grab some of that mesh, I actually have gift cards to Lowes from Christams and I work almost right next to them, that's where I'll stop after work!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

For the digging a designated "digging spot" A couple of my dogs love a sand filled kiddie pool to dig around in. If you hide stuff in the sand they'll have a great time finding the stuff and be more likely to go back to "that" spot instead of all over the yard. Plus in the summer they love to lay in the cool moist sand.

*Should note if cats can access the sandbox make sure it has a cover or the "prizes" your dogs dig up will not be pleasant


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You could try grabbing some sand when you're at Lowes - dump it somewhere you don't really care about. Next time you catch them digging, take Katie (who's probably the ring leader in the digging) over to the sand and tell her 'Dig here! This is for you to dig in!' Morgan got it right away. Course Otto digs in strange places but Morgan goes crazy for the sand pile (it wasn't supposed to be hers...)


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

That is such a great idea! I love the sand pile idea. We actually have a corner in our back yard (well, the dogs yard I guess you could say!) that was bricked in for a small garden, but it's been overrun with weeds. I could put it there, and they'd have a grand ol time doing that! What a great idea, thanks!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You're welcome! It's one of my if you can't fight them, join them ideas. *sigh* still thinking about a scheme to keep Otto out of the garden. What worked for Morgan isn't working for him.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I think its great because I think its working with their instincts, and just giving them a place to play and get some stimulation. I would think a great thing is making them stand behind my shed and put them in a sit and stay, and then hiding the toys, and then releasing them so they can find it. We do that with my parents lab in the house with his toys, he loves it!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't worry about what they will ask. Assess your living situation and draw from your GSD experience and knowledge of dog behavior and the potential (less than stellar) actions of others. Worry about providing the safest environment for any dog and this will take care of and/or exceed any questions or requirements of any rescue. You're signing up to take on a huge responsibility. The reality is that it takes seconds for a German Shepherd to end up a liability and/or lost and/or injured and/or dead. If you do not prepare proactively, the results can be less than positive right down to tragic. I think your enthusiasm and desire to help save a GSD by fostering is wonderful. Already being a GSD owner, you have insight into the breed. Fostering means working typically with older dogs about which you have no history; therefore, you are dependent on the rescue to 'match' you to a dog that fits your ability. 

In your shoes, I would acknowledge I have a couple of young dogs that are proving challenging in their youthly endeavors. I'd only agree to start out with an initial foster that was more mature, potentially less reactive. I would not jump in the deep end of the pool by accepting a foster from any rescue that did not fit my home and level of ability, at the moment. Saying no can be very hard but in the end it has to be about the best interest of the dog. Saying no is not a reflection of what you cannot do but rather an honest acknowledgement that the task may be greater than you can handle at the moment. In the end, it's about the well-being of the dog.

There are the tools - a crate, fence and/or kennel area, dog-proofed living area, behavioral assessment measures and training methods, etc. All the tools are as singularly helpful or totally worthless depending on their application by you. For instance, a fence of any height will not protect a dog without adequate supervision at all times. The 2.8 seconds hailed as the time it takes a GSD to reach the fence is exactly the amount of time it takes to lose the same dog. Crating too must be done with care. I think your concern about the behavior of your own dogs is valid. If you demonstrate less than control in that regard, anyone assessing your ability might question how effective you will be at safely bringing yet another dog into the mix.

Then there is the dog - how prepared are you? Your FD may be less than housebroken, an escape artist, fearful, food aggressive (especially in light of your current pets), a chewer, have serious issues with separation anxiety. He/She may be a bolter from the door or crasher through screens. Perhaps he is a whiner/crier/howler/relentless barker. Less than the best health care and vaccinations bring diarrhea, vomiting, accidents in the house, serious illness and always potential cross-contamination with your own pets through food sharing and other contact. Your FD may not like men/women/children/cats/birds/cell phones/ceiling fans, or any number of other "normal" things we never give a second thought to. 

A question not often asked (but I think they should) - If there is an emergency and everyone has to get out of the house, what is the plan for your multiple pet and/or people home?

Of course, your foster dog may be an angel, the perfect dog in every situation. Again, the reality is that you need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. (Yes, I'm hypervigilent, a trait I think I share with at least 1 or 2 other members here).

It takes a special person to provide the bridge for a dog in need, to foster and watch the dog grow and improve, and then to let it go to someone else. I wish you the best of luck and hope you'll keep posting on how it goes.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you very much for the reply. I have been honest and told them about the jumping in advance now, so I will see how they act when she comes. 

Great advice on the fostering, and I do believe we are ready and capable of handling it. They have given us great direction and pretty much a "hotline" to call in case of questions, problems, etc. I am also trying to do what they said in not feeling bad for the dog, etc, and giving the dog a clean slate to start off from. They did say to expect some diareah from the dog being vacinated/shifted around to a new home. 

I know it probably won't be a real easy thing to do, but I'm ready for most things. And yes they said they would give us info on the dog first before we would agree to foster. Seems like a really well set up fostering program, the only thing I dislike is the fact that they don't foster or adopt to anyone with children under 10, so in a few years when we have children we'll have to wait a while before we can ever foster again, but thats ok, their rules and their dogs. 

So anyways, we are working on the training of our own dogs, and are happy to help other dogs. Katie and Titan are pretty well trained, except for the jumping. They know "drop it, leave it, sit, stay, down, come, etc" and they both stay off the furniture unless invited up, which I know this rescue asks that they are not allowed on the furniture, so that will stop with our dogs, too. I'm very excited, and I'm sure there will be questions for them and here up the wazoo, so expect many more posts on this subject!







Thanks!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not sure whether the rescue's home visit is different for foster homes versus homes that will be adopting.

When I do a home visit with potential adopters, the first thing I look for is not whether their dogs are jumping on me or whether their dogs are perfectly trained with no problems.

The first thing I look for is that what their application said is true. In other words, if they said they have a 6ft privacy fence, I want to make sure I see a 6ft privacy fence, not no fence or a chain-link 4 foot fence. The main concern during any home visit is the safety and well-being of the dog. Is the fence in good repair? Are there things laying out that can be dangerous to a dog? Are there crates / gates / kennels in place where a dog can be kept during work hours if the dog can't be trusted not to eat the furniture. 

I also look to see what the other animals in the home are like. Are they comfortable around their people or fearful / shy / uncomfortable? Are they well taken care of - good weight, healthy appearance. How do the people interact with them and treat them. Do the people really care about the pets.

I ask about dog experience and experience with the breed, plans for training, plans for crating / where the dog will stay when they're at work, that sort of thing.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

When we do the visit we are just wanting to get a feel for which dogs would do best with you, your dogs, and your living enviroment.

We are not looking at material things, only safety issues.
I went on one that had a lovely setting for dogs, but only had a two foot fancy gate. The people never even gave a thought that the dog could just step over it. they modified the gate and off we went.

All dogs are a work in progress, so I am not to concerned about the jumping. I would be concerned if the dog was attempting to eat me. : )

I like to see that the existing dogs are well kept. Really the visit is an oppertunity to get to know you. We always want to attemp to try and make sure we match the skill set of the foster to the need of the dog.

Good luck, and I hope you find fostering very rewarding.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I do home visits and also foster German Shepherd dogs. The fenced in area is great, and I would never discount that. Unfortunately, because I live in a flood plain I could not fence my yard, but was approved.

If your dogs are friendly, I would not be overly concerned about the jumping and holes. Of course, there are ways to correct the former. The digging, no big deal. 

Good luck


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

GSRNE provides a great deal of support for their foster homes, especially the new ones. It takes a while to get to know people, their lifestyles and their strengths, so they usually try to place what seem to be easier dogs with new foster homes (you can never really tell what a dog will be like after he's settled into a new home for a few weeks).

What is needed most during a home visit is for foster homes to be honest about their abilities, a willingness to communicate with the foster coordinator and to follow the safety rules that are in place to insure that the dog gets off to a good start with as few issues as is possible.

GSRNE's foster coordinator is very good at what she does, and is a very caring person that wants to make the experience the best possible for the dog and for the foster home. That being said, having a new foster dog always means there will be a period of adjustment, for you, for the foster dog and for your dog. After a week or two, you'll get a routine down that will make things much smoother. 

I've been fostering for GSRNE for 9 years now...and started with an easier dog and now take the most difficult cases healthwise and behavior wise. The absolute hardest thing for both my husband and I is when they are adopted. We just love them so (from day one) that we cry, but knowing that GSRNE matches adopters to dogs so well makes it easier. We always end up thinking we couldn't have picked a better home for the dog if we'd made it up ourselves.

Do you have a male and female? 
Chris


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone so much with all the great info!! 

Chris, yes I do have a male and female, they said they would most likely match us with a male because of a possible female/female fight. I did foster a female dog before, but I do understand not all dogs are easy going with other females. I'm very excited, and I know they will see how much our dogs are loved and how much a foster would be loved, too. The GSRNE sounds great, and yes the foster coordinater is awesome! She seems great! Thanks guys!! Hopefully I'll be posting in a few weeks/months with our foster!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Found some sandbox photos


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Crooked - that first picture is a riot!!!

This is out sand pile, it's more like a zen garden at this point. Oh well, can't say I care for mowing the grass under the swingset.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great pics guys!! 

Our home visit went GREAT!!! Steph and Jim from GSRNE were so nice! You can definatly see their love for GSDs. Katie and Titan were fantastic! I was such a proud mom! So we'll see when they do the report in about 10 days wether we are approved or not. They did say they thought we'd make a good foster home. Yay!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yay is right! I hope you get approved. So many dogs, so few homes.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, that is so true. So I mine as well add a few more to my home!







Its going to be one crazy place and a more work, but I love it! Makes life worth while.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations on being approved! It is going to be more work, but oh so much fun!

And on a different note...WOW at that list of things the Central Texas Rescue checks for.....if your fence boards face out?!?!? I wonder how many potential foster homes are scared off when they see that list?


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well the home visit went well, but I haven't officially been approved just yet







Hopefully will find out this weekend, but probably by next Wends!









That is crazy about the fence boards, I thought if you owned the fence, that the fence boards were suposed to face out? So that the finished side faced your neighbors? Hmm...


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110
> That is crazy about the fence boards, I thought if you owned the fence, that the fence boards were suposed to face out? So that the finished side faced your neighbors? Hmm...



Having the fence boards facing out means that if the doge are jumping on the fence they can push the boards out and possibly get loose. If the boards are on the inside they will just be pushing them against the posts so it will remain secure.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Strana1Having the fence boards facing out means that if the doge are jumping on the fence they can push the boards out and possibly get loose. If the boards are on the inside they will just be pushing them against the posts so it will remain secure.


So true. My next door neighbors have a GSD/Husky/Collie and a BC pup. Those girls are always pushing the board out on the fence. I see John out once a week or so swinging a hammer putting his fence back together









I put in a run of stockade last summer to get some peace from the terrier next door. There's a chainlink on the other side of it (offered to take it out for them) so I dont' worry about my dogs busting loose. Pretty funny though, the terror is 3 months older than Otto, he just to play I'm the big puppy and bark in Otto's face. About a month ago, Otto discovered the little crack in the corner where he and the terror can see eachother. The terror barked at him, he went off standing on the rail barking with his new found voice. I looked out the window like 'what is his problem!' Morgan the enforcer busted it up for me, walked under him and threw him off the fence.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I understand the meaning behind the fence boards but to make it available to people who may not know why may scare a lot of people off because they think they don't have a chance of being approved. I lot of things on there you don't think about and they are important, but maybe it should be worded just simply check fence, check stair railings and such and then have a more detailed list for the evaluator so they can explain the reasoning and the necessary precautions. Hmmm but on the flip side you don't want to waste the evaluators time either.


----------

